# Hatteras trip (pics)



## fear_no_guppy (May 22, 2010)

stayed in frisco for a week and fished the surf every day. nothing too crazy, but def had a good time. i have never surf fished (only offshore) and it was i had a great first time, and i had an absolute blast with the family i went with. caught a couple flounder, blues, whiting, ladyfish, shark, and a couple bigger fish that broke the line. here are a few pics of the ray i fought for ~50 minutes


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

nice pics. good job getting that ray in, especially for someone who has never fished from the surf before!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats.


----------



## fear_no_guppy (May 22, 2010)

thanks fellas. ive fought many large fish before, but that was from a boat. its a whole different story from the shore i found out :fishing:


----------



## up_a_creek (May 21, 2008)

Nice report...Awesome pics! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Last picture was great... Think I witnessed that storm... Thanks for the report and nice pics...


----------



## fear_no_guppy (May 22, 2010)

thanks for all the positive responses guys. all the pics besides the ones of me were taken with my iphone. and yea, that storm got kinda bad, but i think storms are fun


----------



## fear_no_guppy (May 22, 2010)

How would y'all suggest fishing a stingsilver in the surf? Just a slow retrieve/occasional jerk etc? I was kinda shootin in the dark when I tried it


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Med-fast retrieve imo. You want to get it up off the bottom. Stingsilvers and hopkins spoons tend to produce well for me without any jerking. Gotcha plugs you definitely want to jerk a bit with a fast retrieve to give it that deadly side-to-side motion in the water.


----------



## fear_no_guppy (May 22, 2010)

thank you for the reply. im glad you said that cause when i was fishing with my hopkins i noticed it stayed near the surface, so i was obviously reeling to fast. good to know


----------



## fear_no_guppy (May 22, 2010)

anyone else have any tips/reccomendations on how to fish a stingsilver


----------



## ChrisCapePoint (May 1, 2009)

fear_no_guppy said:


> anyone else have any tips/reccomendations on how to fish a stingsilver


Medium retreive for Blues and maybe a little faster for Spanish. Nice and steady. Rod tip up to keep the sting silver close to the surface.


----------



## cwitty (May 10, 2008)

Well don on that ray hes a good sized one.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

ray, that's no ray. That's Batman!


----------



## dupsgm (Aug 27, 2009)

*Great Job*

Looks like you ha a great time! I just got back from Cape Cod, camping and striper fishing for 12 days! Can't wait to get back.


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice pics......


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Awesome pics.


----------

